# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Amerikan Zülmleri

## ceydaaa

Amerika Birleşik Devletlerinin sırf kendi çıkarları için sadece Ortadoğunun Irak bölgesinde sebep olduğu bazı insani facialar:
1) Amerikan işbirlikçisi Saddamın başlattığı Irak-İran savaşı ile 1 milyona yakın insan sebepsiz yere ölürken yine bu miktar kadarı yaralı veya sakat kaldı (ekonomik ve toplumsal olumsuz etkileri de cabası)... (1980-1988)
2) Körfez Savaşı ile Iraktan (asker ve sivil) yüzbinlerce insan öldü... (1991)
3) Iraka uygulanan ambargo yüzünden bir buçuk milyon insan öldü... (1990-2003)
4) 2. Irak Harekatı ve Irak İşgali ile 1 milyona yakın insan öldü... (2003-2011)
Yani Amerikanın ve müttefiklerinin menfaatleri için sadece bir ülkede birkaç milyon insan katledildi!.. Bunu bütün dünyaya genelleyin; işte Amerika, işte Batı siyaseti, işte emperyalizm!..
Gerek var mıydı? Hayır... Amerika başka yollardan burdan sağlayacağı menfaatleri elde edebilir miydi? Evet... Öyleyse neden doğruyu seçmek yerine yanlışı seçmek, dostluk yerine düşmanlık, yapmak yerine yıkmak?!..
Irak halkı ve lideri Saddam da bu ülkenin tarihi ve doğal zenginliklerini kullanıp dünyanın en müreffeh ülkelerinden biri olmak yerine, ülkelerini dünyanın en harap yerlerinden biri haline getirdiler. Doğruya yönelmek yerine yanlışa yöneldiler ve yanlışta da ısrar ettiler; işte bedeli de çok ağır oldu. Her milletin bu yaşananlardan ibret alması gerekir; güçsüz veya haksız olursanız bedel ödersiniz, birlik olmazsanız yenilirsiniz ve bedelini birlikte ödersiniz. Demek ki yenilmeden birlik olmak lazım yenilgide değil, harap olmadan ibret almak lazım harap olduktan sonra değil...

Geçen yüzyılın zalimi Ermeniler de müslümanları katlediyordu, bu yüzyılın zalimi Amerikalılar da müslümanları katlediyor; müslümanlar yüzyıllardır katledilmekten kurtulamıyorsa, bunun sebebini araştırıp çözüm üretmek zorundalar. Müslümanlar güçlü ve birlik olsalardı bu gibi facialar yaşanmazdı; güçsüz olursanız vahşilere av olursunuz. Müslümanlar kardeş olduklarının da, iki günü bir olanın (her gün ilerlemeyenin) zararda olduğunun da farkına varmalılar...

----------

